# Introducing our new does



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Tonight we brought home Lilly a 4 year old red boer doe and Sasha a yearling boer doe. They are both exposed to a boer buck for December/January kids and we are excited to be back in business! I don't feel like they look to shabby for the beginning of our new herd! And I think once Sasha gains a little weight she'll look much different. Anyways what do you guys think?

**Having technical difficulties but the pictures are coming*


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here they are


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think they're beautiful!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Pretty girls


----------



## Christman2 (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice!! I love their back lines and thickness! Great looking start to your herd!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Heading home to worm them now. So far they seem pretty happy here and the wethers next door are pretty content themselves. lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! Im hoping they are bred, but now I just have to wait a while to know.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations!

Will you be sending in pregnancy tests for them?

Just out of curiosity, is Lilly polled or disbudded?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you!
I most likely will not since I won'y be breeding them for later kids if they did not settle. I may have our goat vet ultrasound them but I haven't done that previously. 
Lilly is disbudded.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

The red doe is beautiful! Congrats with your purchases


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you! After attending an open show today I'm already thinking I need more that are more "show doe" quality..here goes all my $$$ :laugh: It's an addiction I swear..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm hoping to get new photos here soon, but the rain today is not allowing for that. Just an update, I'm pretty sure that Lilly the red doe is bred and will be kidding for us in December. Sasha, the yearling, on the other hand doesn't appear to be unless she's hiding one in there. Ever since I brought them home I've been kind of second guessing if I should keep the yearling or sell her. I love her length, but she lacks some depth. What are you opinions of her? Do you think maybe she's worth holding onto to see how she matures or not? I'll try to get more recent pictures of her soon.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Get some more pictures but sometimes as the mature they get depth. Jasmine used to be very tubular but she is a deep girl now.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oops, that should've said width too. That's my main concern. The rain has stopped for now so I'll go get some.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh well width doesn't usually come with age unless your talking about in the rumen lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They're lovely!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RPC said:


> Oh well width doesn't usually come with age unless your talking about in the rumen lol


lol sadly this is true, she's not hardly filling out that way either and I've been feeding her show feed to bulk her up.

Thanks groovy! They are pretty ladies at least!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They look a mess because of the recent rain, and I included a few of the face shots to show you just how unhappy she was with me for bothering her lol. I love her length and feminine qualities. She has correct teats and she's pretty of course. I feel like maybe with the right buck she may be okay, but I can't decide what to think of her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think she is bad and with the right buck she should have good kids.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't let ones like her fool you. I have a doe that is nothing special, just a white doe that you can't totally tell has dairy in her by her smaller frame, that girl has some AMAZING kids! I have a new rule of only keeping higher % kids, she is 50% but as soon as she gives me a girl that rule is out the door and I'm keeping one lol


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Don't let ones like her fool you. I have a doe that is nothing special, just a white doe that you can't totally tell has dairy in her by her smaller frame, that girl has some AMAZING kids! I have a new rule of only keeping higher % kids, she is 50% but as soon as she gives me a girl that rule is out the door and I'm keeping one lol


I have to agree with this! I have a doe that is quite ordinary to look at but has now been put with 3 different bucks. Single, twins then twins again. 4 girls 1 boy and they are all amazing! I sold 1 girl and kept 3 and all three are very successful in the show ring! Often winning their classes and champion and a few grand champions for the older daughter so far! The older daughter recently had her first baby that has now attended her first show, won her class and reserve champion doe kid, beaten by her auntie (another from that same plain doe!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess we will see! Unfortunately not until March or April. We brought home our new herdsire and you'll never believe who came into heat and started walking the fence line..:eyeroll:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting your new herd sire, I am so glad you bought Moe, he looks nice from the pics! 
I really like this doe, I hope she gives you some nice babies. I agree with what the others have said.


----------

